# Meca show in Harrisonburg, Va



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone here planning on attending??


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

When? where? Is it anything to do with Crutchfield?

Edit: Looks like this Saturday, not a snowballs chance I can make it.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

this could be cool


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

It is a Crutchfield show... Their first ever I believe.. 109 s Carlton St. Harrisonburg, VA. Saturday 9am register. Link on meca website.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I will be there


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

cool! see you there Ron and Mike!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Bill when are you heading down brother?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Bump


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

#1BigMike said:


> Bill when are you heading down brother?


Mike, leaving at 4:30 AM . You?


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Congratulations to all who came out today and thank you to all the judges and host of this event.

I got a chance to demo some really good sounding cars today thats for sure. It's really cool when you get to actually meet folks from DIYMA in person. We have some really great people on this forum.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

what a great day for a show... Good turnout as well. Great sounding cars, great people....
Mike, the VW sounds great, you're gonna do very well.
Still scratching my head a bit about my scoring, though. Steve had me at 77, Jeff at 72. something.....Heather a 63....?? Huge swing between high and low there, but it is what it is. They have a tough job when the caliber of cars involved all sound so good.
Got some good feedback to move forward, and that's the main thing.
Overall just a great day.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks brother! Ron the Z is great also all around. If I my wife would let me get another toy, I am sure that car would be on the list. I would even get our same color.

I think this was Heather's first time judging. I believe she scored almost everyone in the 60's.At least thats what I was told. 

Whenever you move down this way, please hit me up.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for coming out guys! I had fun judging your cars! Don't forget about Springfest this weekend! It's going to be a huge event.


----------

